# Will MK4 GTI Front Seats Fit a MK2 Scirocco??



## 8isEnough (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking to replace the shredded Front seats in my 1984 Scirocco. Anyone know which series seats

are bolt in replacements???? 

Thank you


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4469162-DIY-mk4-seats-in-a-mk2


----------

